# Cpt code 99050



## Rosemary Hanley (Jun 14, 2010)

If doctor sees patients on a Saturday, (which is not a regular day) can we use the code 99050 for all the patients he sees?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 14, 2010)

Is the office closed?  If so then yes and remember it is an additional code not a stand alone code.


----------

